# Poetry & Literature > Mehfil >  !!! Bhula Di Hum Nay !!!

## Diya84

*!!! Bhula Di Hum Nay !!!*


_Aab Kay Yoon Dil Ko Saza Di Hum Nay
Us Ki Her Baat Bhula Di Hum Nay

Ek , Ek Phool Bohat Yaad Aaya
Shakh-E-Gul Jab Woh Jala Di Hum Nay

Aaj Tak Jis Pay Woh Shermatay Hain
Baat Woh Kab Ki Bhula Di Hum Nay

Sheher-E-Jahan Rakh Say Abad Hua
Aag Jab Dil Ki Bujha Di Hum Nay

Aj Phir Yaad Bohat Aaya Woh
Aaj Phir Us Ko Dua Di Hum Nay

Koi To Baat Hai Us Main Zain
Her Khushi Jis Pay Luta Di Hum Nay_

----------


## RAHEN

yeh wali bhi achi hai...guzre hoye waqt ko kaun yaad karta hai...thanks 4 sharing...

----------


## friendlygal786

nice sharing Diya  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

Awesome!  :Smile: 

Keep sharing Diya  :Smile:

----------


## Diya84

Thanks 4 liking fairy, frndgirl and rahen

----------


## Diya84

Hummmmmm thanks all one.

----------


## eastwast

*CUTE DIYA JEEE ... NICE ONE 


*

----------


## Diya84

Thanks 4 liking all every one.

----------


## ahssas

*Hmmmm nice one dear Diya ...

Aaj Phir Yaad Bohat Aaya Woh
Aaj Phir Us Ko Dua Di Hum Nay*

----------


## Diya84

Thanks for licking my collection ahssas

----------

